# Giving up!



## asstanczak1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello, I don't really know how to start this as there is so much going on but I'll start from the beginning. I am 17 years old female, I will be 18 in 3 months, I have had diarrhea every day for the past 6 months. I am in my last year of sixth form so there is a lot of stress with school work but on top of that I have this illness which no one seems to find a cure for. I am giving up on life. Some people might think that I'm over exaggerating but I am really not. No one seems to understand how I feel. I have had a lot of blood tests done, given a lot of stool samples in, had the endoscopy test done. All came normal, but obviously there is something wrong with me as it is not normal to feel horrible all the time but most important thing is that I have diarrhea every single day. I take 3-4 loperamide tablets to stop me from going to the toilet but sometimes that doesn't help and I feel like I always need the toilet. I don't go out with my friends anymore, I have a boyfriend and we barely ever go out its him that comes to my house and because we don't do anything else, we argue. But the whole problem is that no one can diagnose what is wrong with me!! I wake up at 5:30 AM every morning just to make myself feel a bit better when I go to school but sometimes even that doesn't work. I do feel worse in the mornings and I feel like I always need the toilet most in the morning. When I had the endoscopy test done, I have been told by the doctor that I might have IBS as my intestines were inflamed a little bit however when I got the results back it said that I didn't have IBS and it looked pretty normal with a bit of inflammation. The doctor told me that it might be something to do with not absorbing bile salts efficiently in the system, so he suggested to try Cholestyramine 4g twice daily. I have been taking it for the past couple of days and it's just making me feel worse. I know its only been a couple of days but it should start working for my diarrhea already but its making it worse!! It also doesn't matter what I eat, I don't eat dairy products anymore or fatty foods because I am just scared but no matter what I eat, I feel the same every day. I am just sick of it! I am giving up on life.. I just need someone to help me and find out what is wrong with me.. This illness is just getting worse. Also my tummy feels like whenever I eat, I feel hungry again after like 10 minutes. I have an interview at a University, I really want to do well but I'm just so scared my illness is going to get worse. I cry every day just because I've just had enough. I am a teenager and I should be enjoying my life, going out, be like a normal healthy person. My parents don't understand how I feel and then just tell me to get on with it. No one understands how I'm feeling.. I just really need someone to help me as I'm giving up on life.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't give up, things will get better. I've been going through the same thing you are for the last 2 years. My GI doctor requested that I get in their research program for a new research drug for IBS-D. I started it about a month ago and things have been going pretty good. I've gone from 5-10 episodes of diarrhea every morning to 1-2 pretty normal bowel movements. My pain and nausea have also subsided for the most part, as well as the constant bloating and sick feeling from day to day. I know this same drug (it is called MuDelta) is being researched in the U.K. so maybe you can find out if there is a place close to where you live and you can join the study. At any rate, the drug is in Phase 3 of trials and should be available by year-end to early next year because they are requesting to fast-track it. In the meantime, please hang in there, you have a lot to live for. As far as your parents or friends not knowing what you are going through, ask them to get on this site with you and you can show them how many other people are going through the same thing as you. It is not all in your head, it is a cronic condition that there is no cure for but will soon have a drug that can help your situation. I was in the same place as you a few months ago, just wanted to give up and quit trying, but I'm really glad I've hung in there and now have something to look forward to. I've been keeping this site posted with my progress on the thread who's heading is: IBS-RESEARCH DRUG FOR IBS-D. Keep your eyes open for it and read what I, and a few others, have and are expierencing with this new drug. You are so young, you have plenty to look forward to, keep trying things that might help ease your symptoms and hopefully this new drug will be available to you soon. Best of luck with school and your relationships. I will be thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Designer (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, I am new to ibsgroup. I just read your blogs and am feeling better to know that there are sites for IBS people. To the above person, asstanczak1, a book called Breaking the Vicious cycle by Elaine Gotschell was recommended to me. Although I just started reading, I saw a lot of successful stories regarding that book. There is also a pdf version available as well. There is a Specific Carbohydrate Diet that I was reading about in that book. Maybe you mind find some of your answers there.

To John Clark

Do you have any tips or recommendations for IBS-C? I had IBS-D for several years and gradually became both C and D till couple weeks ago. Now its C. Do you have a website for it?


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't give up.. For diarrhea, there are a few natural remedies that could work. The one remedy for diarrhea that I've used for years that has never let me down is colloidal silver and the brand that I use is inexpensive and available here: http://www.utopiasilver.com/

In fact, I recommend anyone with IBS to consider taking colloidal silver as a natural antibiotic supplement to help bring intestinal bacteria levels down to a normal level. Also, vinegar helps lessen acid build-up in your stomach and the pectin in the vinegar lines your stomach to both help prevent diarrhea and constipation.

What I've used to successfully control my IBS-PI symptoms are:

Colloidal Silver from http://www.utopiasilver.com/

Colon Cleanser from http://www.puritan.com/digestive-health-047/advanced-colon-cleanser-014817

Powdered Apple Cider Vinegar from http://www.puritan.com/apple-cider-vinegar-567/apple-cider-vinegar-300-mg-002941

EDTA from http://www.911healthshop.com/arizona-natural-edta-500-mg-100-capsules.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=pla&utm_content=Arizona_Natural&adType=pla&id=40532200698&kw=&mr:adType=pla&gclid=CM7E2Mq4oLUCFQ_hQgodkXoAAQ (You may be substitute EDTA with something like bentonite, or zeolite.) Cilantro and Chlorella for removing mercury.

I took 1 tbls of Colloidal silver each night before bedtime

6 capsules of the Colon Cleanser before lunch and dinner

2 tablets of powdered Apple Cider Vinegar right before bedtime

4 capsules of EDTA also right before bedtime.

Within 3 days I could feel the difference... within a week I was pretty much symptomatically free of IBS.. I still take these supplements twice a week (if I don't forget). These have to be done together as the sum of the ingredients have a greater impact than any of the products used alone.

Colloidal silver is great for indigestion and diarrhea, especially if the cause is bacterial.

Colon cleanser helps to sweep up the detritus and reintroduce the right kind of bacteria

Apple Cider vinegar is also anti-bacterial and helps prevent bacteria from clinging to your intestinal walls.

EDTA binds with free-radical minerals in the your digestive track. As such bacteria that strives on these metals cannot access them and starve to death, as well.

I sincerely hope this helps...

Dennis N

Maybe I should add that I boil water in a stainless steel pot every morning and drink from that throughout the day. Once-boiled water becomes slightly alkaline.


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes colloidal silver and grapefruit extract should work. I hear different opinions all the time. but as long as you can find a way to regulate the bacteria. My friend who was a doctor at the Mayo Clinic who now has IBS was surprised when he was diagnosed with it. His doctor did dozens and dozens of tests to eliminate the possibility of parasites. It was then they came to the conclusion he had a SIBO. His doctor is treating aggressively with antibiotics. If you have a SIBO its never easy to completely get rid of it. You have to learn to manage it. Look at all the people here at this site and you understand how terrible it is to be stricken with this condition! I used Chinese herbs to get me back to some semblance of normal...

DONT GIVE UP! Now is the time to fight back harder!


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Flowby Jonas said:


> Yes colloidal silver and grapefruit extract should work. I hear different opinions all the time. but as long as you can find a way to regulate the bacteria. My friend who was a doctor at the Mayo Clinic who now has IBS was surprised when he was diagnosed with it. His doctor did dozens and dozens of tests to eliminate the possibility of parasites. It was then they came to the conclusion he had a SIBO. His doctor is treating aggressively with antibiotics. If you have a SIBO its never easy to completely get rid of it. You have to learn to manage it. Look at all the people here at this site and you understand how terrible it is to be stricken with this condition! I used Chinese herbs to get me back to some semblance of normal...
> 
> DONT GIVE UP! Now is the time to fight back harder!


*Caution: * Grapefriut extract is fine as long as you are not taking some kind of statins. The combination of statins and grapefruit can result in some serious side-effects, including death.


----------



## AnnAtomy (Feb 23, 2013)

Please don't give up. The first thing you need to do is find a doctor who understands that this is a PHYSIOLOGICAL problem. Do not accept these doctors who act like it's nothing!

They may find that you can't digest any simple or complex carbohydrates and can treat you accordingly. When I was young and the doctors left me to figure it out myself, I also gave up greasy foods and dairy but actually there were other things that I could not digest.

I would encourage anyone on this board to message me because I am very interested in providing support. We certainly have not gotten that support from the medical profession - at least not until very recently.


----------

